# What do you use on Dry Flaky Skin???



## TheBoys (Feb 15, 2007)

My Dog Simba with the cold has really dry skin,,, IS there something I can use that will not make his coat oily???


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

There's some fish oil supplements that you can give to help his coat. You can also bathe him with an oatmeal based shampoo.

Diet has a major infuence on a dogs coat. What are you feeding Simba?


----------



## TheBoys (Feb 15, 2007)

Purina little bites because Rocco has been eating that for the past 5 years.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree, you may want to look into a high quality diet. One with less grains and fillers. 

Fish oil is amazing stuff, especially for coats. Its cheap too!

Limit bathing, and brush him ALOT. 

You can also add a little egg or yogurt to his diet.


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*dry flaky skin*

The very best remedy for dry flaky skin is: A HEALTHY DIET. One of my Poodles had what looked like dandruff for a long time, I tried many things: vitamins, The Missing Link, fish oil on her food, vitamin E with her food, as well as Many different shampoos, & conditioners. Nothing worked until I changed her food. I live in a rural area and the nearest place I can get a PREMIUM dog food is an hour away, that is why I tried so many other things first, I didn't want the inconvenience of the long drive. I also was hesitant to pay the slightly higher price of the premium foods. I finally gave it some real thought and realized that my dog Never asks me for anything, she cannot speak for herself and she totally depends on me to do what is best for her, and if I didn't live up to that trust, well, I just HAD to live up to that trust. I did a lot of reading of different dog food articles on the internet and I went to the nearest Two stores with high-end foods, and spoke to both store owners. They both had a lot of info to give, and years of experience. I chose a food I thought would be best and within 1 month my dog had no more dry, flaky skin, and there are other improvements as well.
Take it from me, you won't regret improving the quality of your dog's food, and it won't cost you much more than the expense of buying all those other "treatments" like fish oil, conditioners, etc. and your dog will likely eat a smaller quantity of the better food, so in the long run, it doesn't cost that much more.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

good diet good shampoos and condioners a good brush and some oils like omega or everning primrose becarefull about cod liver oil its got a lot of vitamin a which dose dont get rid of very well so it can build up in the body.

my lhasa skin drys out a bit in the winter becaus of the heating 

xx


----------



## jazzy (Feb 2, 2007)

*dry, flaky skin...*

Hi! i agree with the change of diet. 
if the suggestions you've gotten so far don't seem to work, you might consider that your dog may have a food allergy.
(be very careful of what brand you choose! there are some rather horrifying things to be found out about some of the "lesser - named" brands. read quite a bit about it the other night; scarey stuff.)
change your shampoo to one of the naturals - i would suggest something with green tea and the condition that is it's mate.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Unfourtunatly Purina Little Bites doesn;t have much in the way of good nutrition for your dogs. Your first ingredient should always be a meat protein. Their 1st is Ground yellow corn--Filler/carb with no nutritional value. Other poor ingredients, soybean meal--contains oligosaccharides, basically simple sugars that result in gas, Beef and Bone meal--probably cooked at too high a temp. and can not be broken down, or is giving too much calcium and throwing off important ratios, and beef tallow--rendered fat to make your dog like the taste.

Changing your dogs diet will help with skin and coat issues, plus it will benefit your dogs overall health.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

Has Simba always had dry skin or does it get like this during the winter time?


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

luv4gsds said:


> Has Simba always had dry skin or does it get like this during the winter time?


Even if it was seasonal irritations, looking into a good food would benefit any issues during different seasons.


----------



## mustluvdogs1 (Mar 11, 2007)

*My dogs are the flakiest of all*

I am a mobile groomer, but my dogs are 11 yr old miniature schnauzers with the most incredible flakiey skin. I have given them Lamb and rice hi quality food. can I say Nutro? Jax is my avsatar, when he was under one year.I have used Best shot shampoo and conditioner, coat handler. stlii flakey. I have even used Listerine rinse, that helps a little and missing link.Now my Traveler, the one mo older schnauzer may ahve valley fever or liver cancer, He ison anti-fungal meds. Hr lst 2 pounds since visit to vet. I would like to try fish oils and EFAs but fear the running stools.These flaks are so much, he looks like he has whit confetti all over him. You can brsh him and make a pile with the flakes...really. Az is dry, but my clients' dogs are not like this. I do wonder about thyroid. No problems in the past...and it is two of my 3 Schnauzeers. Halle is not 2yrs til May and good skin so far.

I am a mobile groomer, but my dogs are 11 yr old miniature schnauzers with the most incredible flakey skin. I have given them Lamb and rice hi quality food. can I say Nutro? Jax is my avatar, when he was under one year.I have used Best shot shampoo and conditioner, coat handler. stlii flakey. I have even used Listerine rinse, that helps a little and missing link.Now my Traveler, the one mo older schnauzer may ahve valley fever or liver cancer, He is on anti-fungal meds. Hr lst 2 pounds since visit to vet. I would like to try fish oils and EFAs but fear the running stools.These flaks are so much, he looks like he has white confetti all over him. You can brush him and make a pile with the flakes...really. Az is dry, but my clients' dogs are not like this. I do wonder about thyroid. No problems in the past...and it is two of my 3 Schnauzers. Halle is not 2yrs til May and good skin so far.WQhat is the name of hi quality food the first poster is using?


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

on my 10l lhasa i feed either everning primrose oil or omeaga 3 fish oils and sometimes olive oil he as about 1000mg a day i dont find they make his stooles that runny but i do feed these to make hes poos a bit more runny but after a week or so i could see the difreance and the flacks slowly disapered 

if not feeding a small tin of oily fish really helps as well, i love the minis so much when i move out i am going to have a pair there is a lady here that rescues them and they r so sweet 


xxxx


----------



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

as mentioned raw egg helps (which I use) fish oil is really good too try brushing daily to promote oils and stuff


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Tripett which you can purchase online through SitStay.com or PetFoodDirect.com is a food supplement which can really help, check it out--I give a half a can at evening meal time, just mix it in with his food. It is stinky but I have yet to meet a dog that didn't love it!! (there are three different types of Tripett I use the lamb based but there is also an advanced skin and coat care formula that may be just what you need)!


----------

